#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Διάνοιξη οπής σε πλάκα για τζάκι

## sundance

Οικοδομη του 80 και ο ιδιοκτητης θελει να βαλει τζακι τρυπωντας την πλακα.

ομως ειναι δυσκολη περιπτωση διοτι υπαρχουν προβολοι περιμετρικα.

εδω ειναι οι πιθανες θεσεις.

http://img101.imageshack.us/i/ewefwe2.jpg/

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/ewefwe.jpg/


με προβληματιζουν πολυ τα σιδερα του προβολου.

καλα η πρωτη θεση πιστευω απορριπτεται κατευθειαν.

για τη δευτερη τι λετε? με τα σιδερα του προβολου τι θα γινει?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είδα στις φωτογραφίες διαστάσεις της οπής αλλά να υποθέσω ότι είναι 0,30*0,30μ;
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσε να κοπεί μόνο δύο η στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ένα σίδερο.
Θα πρότεινα ό,τι και αν κάνεις να ελέγξεις μ' έναν ανιχνευτή οπλισμού τις θέσεις των ράβδων έτσι ώστε να δεις πώς γίνεται να κόψεις τις λιγότερες δυνατόν.

Τώρα, αν κάνεις την οπή στη γωνία, τότε πολύ πιθανόν, εφόσον η γωνία του προβόλου είναι οπλισμένη με μορφή βεντάλιας, να κόψεις πολλά σίδερα, οπότε δεν είναι καλή λύση.
Άρα κάπου πιο πέρα (1η λύση που πρότεινες) όπου το "κόστος" θα είναι μικρότερο.

Από εκεί και πέρα, θα έλεγα να κάνεις μια επίλυση με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα και να δεις τι προκύπτει.
Σίγουρα στα χείλη της οπής θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια ενίσχυση με γωνιακά.

Υπάρχουν και τα frp's σε μορφή λωρίδων για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ενίσχυσης προβόλων.

Μου φαίνεται όμως ότι το κόστος θα του βγει υψηλό και δε θα κάνει τίποτα.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο πρόβολος είναι υπολογισμένος για 500kgr/m² κινητό φορτίο. Έχει και το μπετόν φιλότιμο, οπότε...

Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι το πνεύμα μου και να μην οδηγηθείς σε αντιεπιστημονικές λύσεις.

----------


## sundance

τα γωνιακα πως τοποθετουνται?

βλητρωνονται στα χειλη και κοχλιωνονται στην δοκο?

υπαρχει καμια φωτο εφαρμογης?

----------

